# Family Move to Paralimni



## MovingtoCyprus (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello everyone

My name is Sarah I am 37 and I have 2 children aged 3 years and 18 months. My husband has set up a business in Cyrpus (Paralimni) and he would like the family to move out there for a year whilst he grows the business. Could anyone give me some information on the area and also someone honest who could find us a nice family home to rent for the year.
I am also into horses and would like to do some riding whilst I am there, are there any good riding facilities or a place to find out about getting a horse on loan whilst I am there?

Hope you can help me

Sarah


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sarah, 

We are in similar position, moving out to cyprus next year with a 16 months old, looking for best place to move to and best for our daughter. On reading this forum it seems that Paphos area is the most popular and seems to have all year round business and large expat community which is important to me. 
Let me know how you get on and forward any useful information my way, god knows we need it.


----------



## karmic (May 11, 2008)

Paphos is full of British people. The reason we moved from the UK was for a change and so we live in a small Cypriot community in between Larnaca and Limassol. If you need to be surrounded by expats Paphos will be ideal. If not, Cyprus is a small island and nowhere is too far from anywhere.


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree, i need the expat community to help me and so i dont feel isolated, just need to find some work now and we are nearly there. 
You don't need an NVQ assessor by any chance ??


----------



## karmic (May 11, 2008)

Sadly not. Good luck though. What is your husbands business?


----------



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

Husband does the NVQ assessor, sports coach, fitness instructor etc. I work with young offenders but there doesn't seem to be any work for me in cyprus. I might have to look at youth work or a similar field. I have a 16 month old daughter so would like to take some time off to spend with her.


----------



## ryucoop (Jan 22, 2009)

*hi*

is your husband looking for employees. i live in paralimni also and am trained in admin and customer services. its almost impossible to find work here


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Karmic, there are lots of nice places close to paphos which are still very traditional so even anyone not wanting to live among expats can be catered for here.
We live in a small community on the outskirts of Paphos which is still predominantly Cypriot and are very happy here.


ryucoop, unfortunately work is no easier to find in cyprus than anywhere else at the moment but I believe that the Paphos area is still better for work than Paralimni especially in the off season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Sarah if you would like more info on moving here I can help with most things. I have lived here for the past 7 years and know all areas of Cyprus and have three boys so can give you info or find out for you just email me whenever best regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

rockingroller said:


> Hi Sarah if you would like more info on moving here I can help with most things. I have lived here for the past 7 years and know all areas of Cyprus and have three boys so can give you info or find out for you just email me whenever best regards


hi roller welcome to the forum
It would be better if you can pass on info via the forum rather via email as others can then also benefit. The point of these forums is for us all to share our knowledge and experience with others.

Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Sarah,
At Paralimni you would not be too far from the SBA at Dhekelia. They have a saddle club where you can ride. Precedence is given to Service personnel I believe but I know civilians can use the facilities too.

What kind of information about Paralimni would you like?


----------

